# lauries west 2009 journal



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well here we go my journal for those who are intereted a record of everything i will be doing for the west cycle grub everything, moods the lot.

well lets start off with the diet

meal 1- 100g of oats 60g whey

meal 2-75g of oats 8 egg whites and 2 yolks

meal 3-250g of potato 250g of chicken and aminos and mixed veg

meal 4- 75g of porridge oats 8 egg whites and 2 yolks

meal 5-2 scoops of build and recover 2 scoops of whey and glutamine and

creatine 10g and 5g

meal 6 250g of chicken and mixed veg- aminos

meal 7 2 scoops of whey 10g of glutamine and aminos

start weight--*250.7 lbs @ 5.11 and a half*

this time last year i was *238lbs*


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck bud, my mate is doing the first timers, can't wait, I'm so jealous he's getting ready and I'M NOT!!! Anyways, will keep an eye on this and hope your prep goes to plan


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

what weight did you compete at last year


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Ill be watching this thread you rep slut:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

How come no protein in meal 1 buddy ?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cycle now:

This has been broken down into 3 5 weeks blocks as i am planning on peaking at the british finals ( as long as i qaulify)

first 5 weeks

*t350 2ml mon*

*
1ml wed*

*
2ml friday*

*
*

*
oxy 2 daily*

*
*

*
10mg nolva a day *

*
*

*
PWO 8ius of fast acting slin*

*
*

*
**second lot of 5 weeks*

*
*

*
test enethate*

*
2ml mon*

*
*

*
1ml wed*

*
*

*
2ml friday*

*
dbol 50mg dailey 25 morning and 25 in the evening*

*
clen 2 dailey mon, tue, thurs, friday*

*
*

*
nolva 10mg day*

*
*

*
** last 5 weeks*

*
*

*
*

*
masteron, tren ace,primo EOD 1ml*

*
win- 10 daily*

*
clen three daily mon,tue,thur, friday*

*
*

*
T3 1 daily first week*

*
1.5 daily second week*

*
2 daily third week*

*
nolva 20mg daily arimedex 1 daily*

*
*

*
GH hydrotropin 4i us 5 days a week last 5weeks 8ius 5 days*


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Ill be watching this thread you rep slut:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> How come no protein in meal 1 buddy ?


 sorry forgot just added it im writing this in the car my missus is driving and im going mental at her cos shes a phsyco and the car is boiling hot:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad you have got this up mate it will be good to follow your prep.

diet looks good are you doing any cardio at this point??

Alos can i ask do your off season cycles differ much from this pre contest cycle dosage wise?

are you posting an starting pics?

Good luck

hilly


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> what weight did you compete at last year


 on stage i was 217 miles


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck Laurie, interesting cycle, why are you running Nolva instead of an AI mate?

SD


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

going to do the pics this afternoon my missus is going to do them they will need to be resized mind ill post vthem tommorow when i get to work.

STUART CORE is prepping me so i dont know when he has cardio invisaged for me yet

off season the diet is not that much different but less clean obviously- lots of biccys in the off season


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi is running an AI as well Sports 1 per day 

T3 1 daily first week

1.5 daily second week

2 daily third week

nolva 20mg daily arimedex 1 daily


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers sport dr- well to be honest i dont know stueys says laurie does ill shall ask him about that everything was a bit rushed cos we did me diet as i was moving up to oxford


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Can i ask why you are running both nova and arimidex ? is there a reason to this ?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

laurie g said:


> cycle now:
> 
> This has been broken down into 3 5 weeks blocks as i am planning on peaking at the british finals ( as long as i qaulify)
> 
> ...


 I'll keeping a close eye on this prep mate, your in safe hands with Stuart.

I may have got this wrong mate but I've added those totals up and it came to 4.85g a week plus GH and insulin. Thats a hell of a lot of gear lol. I don't think I've understood it correctly have I? Or are they really your weekly totals?

GHS


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their in seperate 5 week blocks GHS. he isnt taking it every week.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> their in seperate 5 week blocks GHS. he isnt taking it every week.


 I thought it was something along those lines but it wasn't very clear I get it now lol. :thumb:

Cheers Hilly

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

SO, IT HAS BEGUN!!!

All the best with your prep mate, you proved last year you can get in great condition! and with stuart preping you, and the improvements you looked to have made when i saw you in the gym, it can only mean one thing... a much improved laurie come april!

when you gonns post some photos mate?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

tommorow mate me missus is going to take some photos tonight ill stick it on tommorow some one will need to resize them though reps for those who do


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Good luck Laurie .. will be keeping a close eye on the competition lol ... sounds like your all on target to look awesome .. lets hope we can put the west on the map at the brits this year


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice to see you have got a journal going mate & will look foward to seeing your progress:thumb:


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

When is the comp? post some photos and don't try to hide your massive bottom (i am one to talk)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

26th April in Exeter .... it clashes with the portsmouth show .. but all the best people will be in exeter wont they Laurie


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep the southwest churn out the best physiques

i will do my best to tame my big ass- bit uncontrolable at the moment keeps wanting to eat people:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Very interesting to follow this thread. Good luck mate.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here ya go Laurie - hope they're the right size...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

looking big mate ... u wanna get rid of that facial hair tho lol otherwise ur lookr older than me


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers prodiver

reps for you


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> looking big mate ... u wanna get rid of that facial hair tho lol otherwise ur lookr older than me


yeah i know its a crap photo though my legs look wan1 BUT HEY they ll look better dieted down thats the heaviest ive ever been 250 up 20 lbs from last year so dieted down i should see those gains i hope:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you have got some good size their mate you should looki very good once diet is done and dusted.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers hilly personally i think i look shi!te and my legs havnt improved as much as i hoped ( not saying this for sypmpathy being honest as this is what my journals about) but hopefully i will see some of the gains dieted right down

well diet today has been quite filing- burgers, chips burgers chips but hey think i can live with it.......................ha ha joke- nah quite a lot to eat tho


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dammm just dropped an egg so thats 7 eggs this evening not 8 was contemplateing eating it off the floor but i aint that hungry


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

give it six weeks and u will be eating it off the floor and any bits that are stuck to it lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

more photos last night


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

another one


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking good there Laurie,

Hope all is going well in Oxford, and if I dont see you before I will see you in Exeter in April!

G


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pfffff feeling stuffed this morning - feel stuffed all the time im eating loads compared to last year- ohhhhh bring on the hunger


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

blahh i wish i have just cast my porrige aside in disgust cos i feel stuffed- wish i was a goose then i could get one of those plunger things to force food into me


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

BON APPETIT!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking large mate. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

laurie g said:


> blahh i wish i have just cast my porrige aside in disgust cos i feel stuffed- wish i was a goose then i could get one of those plunger things to force food into me


this is discraceful. Being on a keto diet at the moment i would love nothing more than a good bowl of oats at the moment and your not even eating your's.

Get them into you and enjoy them seems as i can lol.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

looking big mate, and not as tanned as in your avatar


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking *massive *mate! How old are you?

You look totally different to your avi pic (face wise) you look like a completely different person.

GHS


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Looking *massive *mate! How old are you?
> 
> You look totally different to your avi pic (face wise) you look like a completely different person.
> 
> GHS


ahhhhhhheeeem what are you implying there? :tongue: yeah i went for a skin head there bare in mind i was ripped at 217 then in the photo i am 250.7 go on my album pics i got more photos of various shows- and my lion( missuss) i look like me there:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ahhhhhhheeeem what are you implying there? :tongue: yeah i went for a skin head there bear in ming i wast ripped at 217 then in the photo i am 250.7 go on my album pics i got more photos of various shows- and my lion( missuss) i look like me there:thumbup1:


Nothing bad mate lol, just saw your car. Thats an amazing ride mate :thumb:

How old are you?

GHS


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Nothing bad mate lol, just saw your car. Thats an amazing ride mate :thumb:
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> GHS


cheers- i am 24 :thumb:


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Just read through this thread,.. looking good.

Best of luck, will be looking forward to seeing the results mate


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

just trained chest tonight felt good trained with me bro

incline bench with barbell free ( not on smith)

did 1 warm up set with 60

1 wking set with 100kg @ 20 reps

1 wking set with 140kg for 7

last set 100kg for 15

then went to hammer lever press 3 sets of 20

then to flat bench 3 of ten with 100kg

last excercise was machine fly machine 3 of 20

biceps - here i did two excercises preacher curls on the bench with dumbells 3 sets of ten with 15kg

machine preacher curls 3 of 20

did a pwo shot of slin gonna take a break from it for a week or two i think been no it for three and im begining to feel symptoms of hypo recently even though im doing everything the same.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ahhh have some back :wub: lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

gotta weigh meself yoday as i didnt do it yesterday- changing the scales to the ones in the gym as well so may be a bit of discrepency not too much though 20p itll cost as well eeeek!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awww maaan well im on antibiotics now which is a nuisance for my haemospermia which means i will be on them for a week until it clears- if it doesnt im going toi have to go for a scan- well sppose better now then a week out


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

weigh day today lost 8lbs down to 242 which seems surprising as i have been feeling stuffed all week should start tailing off now to about 2lbs each week- gonna start cardio next week


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> weigh day today lost 8lbs down to 242 which seems surprising as i have been feeling stuffed all week should start tailing off now to about 2lbs each week- gonna start cardio next week


hey same weight as me today :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

trained back and hams today

did lat pull downs 3 sets

machine leverage rows 3 sets

T bar rows 3 sets of 15 with 5 plates

Seated cable rows 3 sets of 15

shrugs 3 of 20

went on to hamstrings

stiff leg dead 3 of 15

machine lever ham curls

then did 4 sets of 20 on the leg press

pheeeeew was a good work out- then chased an old lady up the road for cardio and cos i was bored ( not really)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oop well did chest yesterday which was ok a bit rushed i was late from work but legs tonight leg press, hacks extensions and hams and two excercises for calfs


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

where are the squats ??????????????? :confused1:


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

hey laurie:thumb: hows life without core fitness:thumbdown:

Just wanted to know how things are going with the prep buddy, and when are you planning on heading down to core's to see stuart so he can make any adjustments thast might be needed...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dropped another 2 lbs this week im coming down the 28th hopefully all being well thats next week cant confirm that though-im not looking at myself at the moment because im getting paranoid and like i was before the plymouth last week negative and all. im doing some photos thursday me bros doing it so youll see then lew- maaaan missing core fitness


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lets see some pics Laurie ... dont be negative mate .. hardest part of the diet is the mind game ........... im convinced i look skinnier by the minute


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah but your a beast shaun- you have the thickness im still 2d and need filling out its hard man and im tired work is mental i start at 6 and wk till 7.30 but hey not one to give up so ill see it through my diet is going well anyway with a steady decrease of about 2lb a week which is bang on.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

mate im no beast you see me last year .. apart from condition i was a string bean .. totally lack mass

i watched the brits DVD and there was some big dudes on stage .. im just hoping i can hang on to a bit more size this time

stick with it mate .. we need to be at the brits to keep the west on the map .. wonder if anyone else doing class 1


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin large mate and looks like the fat is coming off nicely keep it up.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers son yeah only been two weeks- well coming up to three now strngth is increasing- did chest yesterday ( takes 3 to 4 weeks for my body to respond to the gear even though im doing orals) still feeling rubbish bout the way i look but hey im no quitter


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats it mate ive been dieting for 6 weeks now and i still hate the way i look. i have no were near your mass tho.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah but most of the mass is on me ass- look at it M.A.S.S.I.VE HE HE KNOCK PEOPLE OVER WITH IT


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheat day yesterday had some pizza ( 4 lil ones) some peanuts and raisins a big packet of crisps 5 big cookies 6 jam tarts some stag chilli oh and 2 mc d cheese burgers and a banana milk shake.... buuuurp fat laurie!


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Yo Laurie

Looking good, and mmmm pizza. Sounds like an awesome cheat day, reminds me of the time you ate 5 cookes driving like 1 mile back to mine. Haha- BOOM.

Are you coming down this weekend?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i am indeed son ill be donw saterday afternoon we can hook up maybe throw tomatos at each other ( like last time, sigh) ?? what am i going on about. yeah coming dwn wont be training and wont be eating ( shi!te) get kev to come dwn as well


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ooops weighed myself yesterday 240.6lb no drop this week hmmmm? ill up my water and im seeing stuart this wkend anyway so ill see what we can do with me diet


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

loooking huge and awesome mate ........mmmmmmm i am worried now i better up the dose :thumb:

sorry didnt get back to u .. started up a business venture and its time consuming at mo


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

mr entrepeneur hey> are you selling slices of your chest to boost the british beef market? he he ( im a tw!t) youll have me this year shaun and next year but ill catch up ( when i have a leg transplant:laugh


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking huge bruv. Nice lean mass everywhere. Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

seeing stuart and big lewis tommorow night so we shall see what they do to me:thumb: what they suggest i do


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers bulkaholic- my body responds mega quick to the diet on the outset but tapers off after 4 weeks to a steady 2lb, this is my 5th show so i am pretty used to how my body will react and what to expect, dont find the dieting that hard now plus im mega mega busy at work so dnt have time to think about it


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good ya big lump  dont let the mind play games with you yet bud,your be looking awesome come showtime :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers shakes you doing the west this year? i have some new photos that lewis did for me ill post them up on monday ( left me camera lead at home)


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

You look awsome, but more to the point. What happened to the lion!! ??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awww maaan the lion has lost her job and moced back to leicster we were more or less living with each other in oxford- looks like ill have to get used to being on me tod again


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

laurie g said:


> awww maaan the lion has lost her job and moced back to leicster we were more or less living with each other in oxford- looks like ill have to get used to being on me tod again


I'll give you a hug if your down..

have a rep too. :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

aww thanx whats happened to all the stars/badges consequently they have changed colour etc hmmm


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

laurie g said:


> aww thanx whats happened to all the stars/badges consequently they have changed colour etc hmmm


Tis a new rank system since Jw rob and Hacks got uber stars!!

You will get there soon .. I might start you a rep betting thread that you break the top three of your class at pompey??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Tis a new rank system since Jw rob and Hacks got uber stars!!
> 
> You will get there soon .. I might start you a rep betting thread that you break the top three of your class at pompey??


im doing the west britain got some progress photos have to do it monday.

well want qaulify for british shaun macs gonna kick my ass again in the west and the british...good hes hoooooge:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

laurie g said:


> im doing the west britain got some progress photos have to do it monday.
> 
> well want qaulify for british shaun macs gonna kick my ass again in the west and the british...good hes hoooooge:thumb: :bounce:


Haha, its not always the big guy who wins. Hopefully your a good all rounder. If not tell the judges the lion story!! :crying: :crying:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> Haha, its not always the big guy who wins. Hopefully your a good all rounder. If not tell the judges the lion story!! :crying: :crying:


Whats the Lion story?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well my visit to mr cores gym was fruitfull thanx lew for taking the photos ( best leave the photography to fivos instead though- im sure he doesnt stick his fingers over the lense:laugh

pictures of the gym as well nice- miss it:crying:

had a shower there an all, just wondering why the soap is extra slippery- kept dropping it hmmmmmm:whistling:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> Whats the Lion story?


she got made redundant and has left oxford and gone back to leiscter awww maaaaan i can no longer go and beat her up after the gym or chase her round the living room :001_tt2:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the pics mate bodyfat is coming off nicely am impressed.

is that reflexlewis off here who pscarb prepped last year or some else. if it is looks like hes put some good size on.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yer its reflex lewis that won junior mr britain last year- stuarts training partner and all round beast how many 20 years olds do you know can rep out 4 plates aside on the bench!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice ass 

Looking sharp mate.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers bud- my ass is for rent soo...... :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

laurie g said:


> cheers bud- my ass is for rent soo...... :whistling:


how much?? for educational purposes only :whistling:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

did shoulders tris and a bit of tris last night

seated dumbel press

50kg for 15 reps

55kg for 12reps

60kg for 6 reps

behind the neck seated

60kg for 20

80kg for 12 for 2 sets

lateral raises 3 sets of 15

tris 3 of 20 push downs

3 of 12 behind the neck with staight bar

bis- hammer curls 3 sets of 15

and thus concludes my work out twas good cos i had a training partner today and hes a good ruby player- stamina though the roof- in the gym hes good as well:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

the pics definately show an improvement in your condition mate, sorry the images are not quite up the standard of fivos.....i am new to this photography stuff!

But i know fivos is worried that all his clients will be ringing me for a photo shoot now instead, sorry mate. hehe

was good to see you again mate:thumb:

(also whos that hunk in the last photo....:laugh


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bloody hell Laurie looking really good mate..........

Lewis is looking sexy also :lol: What you currently weight Lewis?

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Bloody hell Laurie looking really good mate..........
> 
> Lewis is looking sexy also :lol: What you currently weight Lewis?
> 
> GHS


why thank you GHS!

weighing 240 at 5ft 8, but you can still see my abs so its not too bad


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

reflexlewis said:


> why thank you GHS!
> 
> weighing 240 at 5ft 8, but you can still see my abs so its not too bad


 Thats massive mate! Bloody hell.......

You look like you've bulked up a lot......Will be great to see you on stage this year mate. :thumb:

GHS


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers GHS well weighed myself tonight i am 238.6 so that is eeeerm ( gets calculator out) 2lbs down from last week ha- upping my water worked a treat i knew i would, good ol body i know how to trick you he he he


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha well done mate this worked for me last week lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

wow Laurie looking impressive you have made some impressive gains since last year mate ... you look a lot thicker and heavier in the upper body with condition already coming through .. we should both qualify mate and then its the big one

sorry aint been on here for while trying to get a business started at mo so been busy with that ,,, and training as well

my e mail is [email protected] if u wana get in touch

keep it up mate .. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nice one shaun chheeeers i will ping you an esnail


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well trained legs yesterday and it was a good wk out

leg press 8 plates aside for 15

9 plates for 15

10 plates fo 20

then went to squats 2 plates asdide fo 3 sets of ten ( hate squats)

leg extensions

hacksqaut 3 of 15 reps

kneeling ham curls

then did some abs

have started doing abs now- 7 weeks out

legs were pumped so is all good. working away from home allll next week so will have to prpeare my meals- ( already got a gym)


----------



## commandocaz (Nov 29, 2008)

hi mate, im doing the West aswell now, the south fell through as im on exercise the week before, just means ive been dieting for ages.

i havent really had any help this time, except for Dean McT havin a brief look in. Ill be poppin down to Plymouth the weekend of the show.

Ill see you there mate


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what class you doing mate


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry jus been in your profile page know who you are now, let me see youll be in paul powells class 3 i think wont you?


----------



## commandocaz (Nov 29, 2008)

ill be in the shortest class at 5'5'', i think it class 4,

hope to god im not in pauls class!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

commandocaz said:


> ill be in the shortest class at 5'5'', i think it class 4,
> 
> hope to god im not in pauls class!!


no paul pwers is in 3- daniel hahn will be in 4 though hes good


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

laurie g said:


> no paul pwers is in 3- *daniel hahn* will be in 4 though hes good


Affraid he will be in his best ever shape this year!!!watch out!!

Looking good mate keep up good work ye (laurie)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awwww maaaan have got a stinker of a cold pooo wel i feel fine apart form the streaming nose so i havent toned the wkouts down still same old wkouts cept im in birmingham this week so training in a different gym which is good cos its got different equipment that hits slightly different muscles


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

235.8 yesterday 3lbs down from last week- shaved 50g of me oats over 2 meals upped cardio to 4 times a week so will stick to that till i start plateuing- gonna do sweet poys nxt week


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope the man flu isnt 2 bad mate:rolleyes:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ha ha shakes its ok my nose keeps bleeding but hey i jus spay it over the missus and pretend im an animal- its no problem. im down the 26th 27th so ill be at the truro gym if your about


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> dan hahn is on... be a great class...
> 
> do u find droppin carbs and upping cardio works , why not just up cardio...


its a fine balancing act with me anyway i find upping th ecardio doesnt always mean a resulting weight drop so what i do is try to find the balance- too much cardio strings me out too much too little- no loss carbs only a slight decrease with cardio slight increase works quite well


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

laurie g said:


> ha ha shakes its ok my nose keeps bleeding but hey i jus spay it over the missus and pretend im an animal- its no problem. im down the 26th 27th so ill be at the truro gym if your about


Glad your ok :thumb:

Text me when your down & ill pop over 4a sess,get fatboy Tom in 2 lol:tongue:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well i am meeting shaun macdonald this sunday and we are doing a training session doing shoulders and tris so im visiting in swindon so that should be fun.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

shakey said:


> Glad your ok :thumb:
> 
> Text me when your down & ill pop over 4a sess,get fatboy Tom in 2 lol:tongue:


 :rockon:

A man needs his jaffa cakes alright?

Shake you going up to the West?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

so i spent today training with mr shaun macdonald- top guy hadf a great session and a coffee after. hes looking massive and knocked the waitress over with his chest as he turned over- massive!

he should have some more photos on his blogl.

Iron worx gym is awesome good atmosphere.

im looking like a pancake unfortunatley but hey cheat tonight so ill fill out temporarily


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oops forgot to add my weight this week i am 234.7


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Very impressed with your relaxed front pose very good taper.

Nice one mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate. you still on a full cheat day or just a meal now with medium carbs?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope still on a full cheat day cos im still losing weight consistantly


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive switched over from keto to carb cycling this week and its my refeed day today and im loving it lol.

Out of interest during the week do you restrict how much veg/salad you eat or can you have as much as you want??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i dont have any veg or salad should do but i dont no veg for me, no sauces nothing- refeed for me tonight and tommorow hmmm


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

me 2 today mate enjoy


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

great sesion today mate was good to meet you again ... def think the waitress was checking you out afterwards tho .. she must of thought i was your dad .. lol

feel free to come up and train anytime as long as its not back .. still demorallised after seeing your barn door back today ... the missus made matters worse by saying how big your back looked lol ... will pop to oxford soon and train at your gym

will post some more pics tomorrow :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry dont know how to rotate once attahched hmm try again well thats a shot from yesterday im coming in now so am on target for the west to come in in reasonable nick but niot shredded cos i want to be shredded for the west.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

both looking big nice 1


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate can definatly see improvements


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ehh moan, feel rough and got the sh!ts i went a lil OTT yesterday on me cheat day, pffff what a tit always do it probably do it again next week


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

looking better mate!

upper back is looking much leaner, still holding a little on your lower back but you know that always tends to be one of the last thing to come through on your physique, another 4 weeks until the qualifier so all is pretty good, keep it up mate!

see ya soon


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers lewis ill be down next week again for easter i didnt have time to pop in and see you unfortunately my missus was getting agitated- due in no part to the fact i made her stay in the car whilst a spoke to stu he he


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

233.6lbs this week


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

looking good mate def see the improvements ..much better seperation in back muscles


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ahhh mr mcdoogle how we doing yeah feeling rubbish and tiny though- defo sitting out 2010 to out some size on


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

me too mate altho time is on ur side and not mine


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well a sh!tty day today wore short big mistake every shop window i passed i saw my micro twiglets walk past grrrrrrr put me in a bad mood all day I LOOK TINY!!! ill have to take it out on the lion now tsssk


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol dont let the mind play games with you bud:rolleyes:

Your still one big ugly mother f###er :whistling: :tongue:

You sorting tickets out for Tom etc??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:confused1:hmmm i dont know bout that shakes i dont know whos selling them at the mo


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hows it going mate? on the home straight now

As for tickets,should hopefully be able to get them on the door:thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

phew starting to feel a lil fecked now to be honest going to have to stay sunday night in a hotel


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

The boys at the gym have tickets mate...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well two weaks out, stopping cardio this week and stopped training legs last week as well- feeling pretty fecked at the moment , done my last shot of test yesterday no switched fully ti primo, materon, winstrol and tren mixed in with 10ius of gh a day


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like things are going to plan mate any pics?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

mate if ur waist is smaller than 40 inches u got me as my gut is masssive at mo ... im aon all sorts of meds at mo as im suffering from bad constipation and having to drink 2 litres of some sodium based solution a day .. i look like a ****ing marshmallow

seriously ****ed of and wondering if i will even get a qulaifier in the state im in .. 16 weeks diet up the wall .... anyway that my happy news mate .. looking forward to seeing ya next week even in my blaoted state


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sh1 sorry ti hear that shaun but we got over a week and i shouldnt imagine it will drag on past then youlll be alright itll pass before then


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello mate how you bearing up in this the final week?

Will be there Sunday to cheer you on along with the usual suspects from the gym...

All the best


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers dogue well im carb depleting at the mo and that is as follows

7.00am-60g of whey

10.00am -250g of turkey and 2 tables of udos choice oil

1.00- 8 egg whites and one yolk and two table spoons of udos

3.00-60g of whey

6.00-8 egg whites and one yolk and 2 table spoons of udos

10.00-250g of turkey


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

photos il do on monday or tuesday after the show ill build up a collection for you hilly:tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

laurie g said:


> photos il do on monday or tuesday after the show ill build up a collection for you hilly:tongue:


haha thnks mate,

not long to go now mate that depeltion looks fun. good luck with this week pal


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope alls going well with the prep bud,see you Sunday:thumb:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow bud!

...we are in exeter from 11.30


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck pal


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers guys got my head up my bum at the moment feeling pretty bad but hey i never give up so LETS GO DO IT


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Laurie, howd you get on, when will the photos be posted


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

tuesday the photos will be posted- hmmm fecked up the prejudging my tan was awfull as was my routing and cost me a position or two ( as said the judges when i spoke to them) got my finger out me bum for the final sorted tan and routine out but the damage had been done BUT got third out of a very high qaulity line up AND got a =n invite to the british which is what i wanted and since they were only giving them to the winners of the classes i was quite honoured

big shout to reflex lewis, and douge (gavin) and stu for helping me back stage ( and for telling me id fecked up he he)

photos tommorow and i got some good ones= thanks lion


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dont be so hard on yourself mate .... you looked better in evening and think u were unlucky not to place higher ... if you had got the tan and posing right in the morning u would have had 1st or 2nd


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Mate you got an invite and that was the aim,

I could see loads of improvements in your shape especially your legs and I actually thought your posing was much better than at the Plymouth.

Make the most of these next few weeks bringing that condition in and applying protan! and I think you will fare well the the british.

All the best bud,

Gav


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate and im sure you will break an even better package to the brits


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

i must admit i thought you should have placed higher,but to be fair i only saw the evening show, so im only going by that & not what the judges seen @ the pre judging!

Still a good result & you shouldnt feel down,

You got the invite:thumb:

Good luck for finals mate:thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

he he oh mr macdonald snuck in there how did that happen:whistling: :blush:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

you look good laurie as i said thee evening u looked much improved ... u got any more shots of the fat blond one ..... my gut dont look good on the maccy d's i ate post judging lol


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

As you know I didn't see pre-judging but personally think you could/should have placed higher- lesson learnt though!

Was looking huge, those lats really give you a great taper (coupled with a small waist).

Good luck for the British bro :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate, you to shaun


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Both look damn good and well done for your invites


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well i had mon, tue off the diet and started 90% today ( had the left over shepards pies and a couple of biscuits) felt awfull today and nearly went home sooooo diet headache, aching kidneys nausea probably due in no part to the excessive aldactones i consumed- hmmm, feeling beeter now, start cardio tommorow and on it 6 days a week now, diet the same hopefully to the british will just up the cardio levels. hit the gym yesterday and took it easy as i will do today cos my bodys being through it a lot recently so i shall be carefull


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well i have neglegted my journal whoops- 2 weeks left to go now and getting hard cardio is seven days a week and i have started carb cycling- low days will be 100g of oats throughout the day- that is 60g of carbs and the normal days will be 120g of carbs. now on 18 egg whites and no yolks

-training well last three days left this week, stopped legs last week


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well mate final push not long left.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

stick with it Laurie not long now and we can have our pig out saturday night after the show ......

10 days and counting


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

and counting every minute believe me- im just trying to decide what we should have after the show hmmmm ( sods law though i probably wont feel like eating)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ha ha i know what u mean .its a long old day and really draining and once its over eating seems an effort lol

still the lunch break is always a good time to start the feast ..seeing as its all judged by then


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i am fcuking dying tho on 45 mins cardio , low carbs, training and no sleep


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

so started my carb depletion yesterday started int eh morning with 100g of oats and that was it for the carbs through out the day i stuck to the 18 egg whites adn teh 500g of turkey and that was it. i have to say i had two hors of cheat one early in the morning and thennm one at 4 oclock within that time i ate

- half a pack of digeztive piccys a whole pack of shortcake cookies 4 chocolate bars a tuin of beans and 6 pacs of crisps and a nahdfull of roses choccies then went for a walk

and in doing all that i actually worked very well got no water retention ffrom it at all and it bought my vascularity out

today monday first full day of carb deplete- trained in leiscter cos im with the lion this weekend good work out looking lean as feck and coming in flat - will get mike sheriden to look at me tommorrow to see how flat i am getting to determin my carb up

getting excited for the show now as after 4 mointhss i would like for my life to return to normal and feel normal- i just want to eat eat eat and i havnt slept properly in weeks and weeks

( 7 days a week getting up at 5 am for cardio)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oh yeah will start udos choice oil as i wll need it tommorow energy levels will wane i have upped my protein now though so on 750- 1kg of turkey and 27 egg whites i think that strippin carbs totally needs to be compensated somehow in the form of more protein and fats especially where you have an active stress full job such as mine. i have after all a career so i must be semi coherent hence increasing protein


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true mate at the end of the day you have to go to work. keep ure chin up not long now mate then bring on the carbs. looking forward to seeing show pics good luck


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Stick with it mate i know your going thru hell ........have done pretty much the same as you this year and substituted some fats for carbs as if both are eliminated it only leaves muscle tissue an protein for energy

when this is done Laurie we can look bacn on this and say we did it coz we can ..not everyone can say that mate (im quotin you )


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

there we go sorry none from the show iteself because the lion didnt come up but they organisers we stopping people taking photos????? i will get some official ones from michael minnot

awesome awesome day loved every bit of it even though didnt stand a chance BUT redeemed myself from the west and came in looking the best i think i could have lookied plus i prepped myself for this so im happy ( well with some help from paul s and mike sheriden so big thank you to those guys appreciate it)


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Look allot better laurie than you did at the west. looking dryer and leaner, amazing what a bit of tan can do! lol :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ha ha cheers stu yeah i used a whole pot just on prejudging prety much- now to spend a year building


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate legs look awesome


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, lean and dry, legs look great.


----------

